# Sixers in Free Agency



## Coatesvillain

I went through a Free Agent list (here) and came up with five players I'd like the Sixers to at least give a hard look at in free agency. As we know, the Sixers only have the MLE, the LLE, and the minimums to offer to the free agents of other teams.

<IMG SRC = "http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vladimir_radmanovic.jpg" align = "left">*1.)*Vladimir Radmanovic, SF, Sonics (Restricted)
Problem with Radmanovic is you're not going to get him away from Seattle for just the MLE (which is the highest the Sixers can offer). The Sixers could work out a sign and trade, using Mashburn's contract, but they most likely would have to give up something that Seattle would want. Radman is a true three, and would be a huge upgrade over Korver as a starter, he's also an ideal fit for the O'Brien offense. Again, how feasible is it that Seattle would agree to trade him here?

<IMG SRC = "http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kwame_brown.jpg" align = "right">*2.)*Kwame Brown, PF/C, Wizards (Restricted)
Even though he's restricted, it's getting more rare by the moment that the Wizards will offer Kwame Brown the qualifying offer. To many, Kwame Brown is an enigma, and his being booted from the playoffs by the Wizards supports that fact. In my mind, I see Brown as a player who on a team that feeds the post would be highly effective, he's also a capable man on man post defender. Acquiring Kwame would give Sixers insurance off the bench, and he could still get decent minutes as the reserve PF/C off the bench. What makes this harder to accomplish is the fact that teams with cap room, might target Kwame and have more playing time for him than the Sixers could provide. I wouldn't suggest anything more than a three year deal for around the MLE.

<IMG SRC = "http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/raja_bell.jpg" align = "left">*3.)*Raja Bell, SG/SF, Jazz
Raja really broke into the NBA, on the 2000-01 76ers team that won the Eastern Conference title as a signing right before the end of the season. Raja Bell would be a great fit for the Sixers, he could step right in and take over as the starting SG. Raja Bell shot 40% from three last season, and averaged a career high 12.3 PPG in 28 minutes per. Moving Iggy to SF, this duo would give the Sixers an intriguing defensive look. Going after Raja would be a real smart move for the 76ers.

<IMG SRC = "http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/francisco_elson.jpg" align = "right">*4.)*Francisco Elson, PF/C, Nuggets
If you go after Francisco Elson you're not going for a starter in the front court, your main goal is to address front court depth, which the Sixers definitely need. Elson is a good athlete, and is more than capable of running the floor which the Sixers want to do early and often. His numbers definitely don't look very impressive at 3.7 PPG, 3 RPG in 11 MPG, projecting those numbers of 20 minutes would give him approximatley 6.7 PPG, 5.5 RPG which would be a solid boost to the Sixers bench. While Jackson is a better scorer, Elson would be the better athlete and rebounder, the two would give the Sixers a solid big man combo off the bench.

<IMG SRC = "http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/steve_blake.jpg" align = "left">*5.)*Steve Blake, PG, Wizards
I've always liked Steve Blake as a player who can really run the break, and is lights out from three point range. According to Billy King he's going to look for a PG who can shoot from the perimeter and Blake definitely fits that description. With Iverson playing a ton of minutes though, there would be at most 10 minutes per for Blake, and that's only if they run some with both on the floor together. The one concern, is his low amount of assists, in his career he's averaging a anemic 6.5 assists per 48 minutes, which is terrible for any PG.

Well these are just a few guys that I would like the Sixers to give a hard look at in free agency, is there anyone out there you want them to go after? Feel free to list them.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I'd love to see us land both Radman and Raja, and getting Elson would be great as well.

*PG - *Allen Iverson
*SG - *Andre Iguodala
*SF - *Vladimir Radmanovic
*PF - *Chris Webber
*C - *Samuel Dalembert

*BENCH*

*PG - *John Salmons?
*SG - *Raja Bell
*SF - *Kyle Korver
*PF - *Francisco Elson
*C - *Marc Jackson

I'd love to see that line-up, and if they gel right, we could make a very serious run


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

this is all cool and all, BUT WE DONT HAVE CAP!!!!

Especially when we resign korver and dalembert!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



OnlyTheStrongSurvive said:


> this is all cool and all, BUT WE DONT HAVE CAP!!!!
> 
> Especially when we resign korver and dalembert!!!


We have the MLE, LLE, and the minimum to work with, even after re-signing Korver, Green, and Dalembert.

Of the players I listed the only one that'll cost more than the MLE is Vladimir Radmanovic. I'm not saying get all of the players, because that's impossible, but the Sixers could possibly sign as many as two of these guys.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I think it's possible to get all 3 of Radman, Elson and Raja. We could sign Elson and Raja, and do a sign and trade with Green and Radman (not straight up, but with fillers and stuff in, like Mashburn who PP suggested).


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

First off: Thanks for this Excellent post. I was thinking about posting something like this but not as detailed, just in case we lost any of our young players.

Secondly, I'm aware of every team having a 5 million (MLE) mid-level exception, but what's the LLE and the minimum?? 

I would love to see us get Raja Bell again. He's the type of defender we need in the back court. Steve Blake = NO. If it's the same Blake that played for the Maryland Terpsa afew yrs ago, I don't like his game.

BK should also use Marc Jax as trade bait to get better defensively. 

I can easily see Seattle doing a sign and trade w/ us esp if we offer up Willie Green. They stand a chance of losing Ray Allen to FA, if that happens, having a Willie Green to fall back on isn't bad.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



alleninsf said:


> Secondly, I'm aware of every team having a 5 million (MLE) mid-level exception, but what's the LLE and the minimum??


The LLE is the Low-Level Exception also known as the Million Dollar Exception. If it follows the scale, the first year will be worth $1.7 million. You can't use this exception every year, and if you sign a player to the LLE the contract can only be two years. Which works out great for us, since we wouldn't want players long term on this contract. It can also be split to between different players.

Even if teams are over the cap they can use the minimum salary exception. Like the LLE the max length of the deal is two years. Also, the value of minimum contract amount varies for the how long a player has been in the league. 



> I would love to see us get Raja Bell again. He's the type of defender we need in the back court. Steve Blake = NO. If it's the same Blake that played for the Maryland Terpsa afew yrs ago, I don't like his game.


Yeah, if we could get Raja Bell back that'd be one of the best free agent signings this team has had in a while. He's not a superstar, but he gives it all when he's on the floor, good defender which is the most important thing. Also bringing in Raja would make Willie Green expendable.



> BK should also use Marc Jax as trade bait to get better defensively.


Possible, but it has to be a team who would let Marc Jackson shoot this 18 foot jumpers from the elbows. Also they'd have to be able to cover him on the defensive end, and accept that he won't pull down many/if any rebounds. I'm really not sure of any teams that'd be interested in a player like him, he'd be best on teams with accomplished big men where he can simply play his game. He looks like a bruiser, but in the post.. things get embarrasing quickly.



> I can easily see Seattle doing a sign and trade w/ us esp if we offer up Willie Green. They stand a chance of losing Ray Allen to FA, if that happens, having a Willie Green to fall back on isn't bad.


One thing I just noticed, say we did offer Willie Green and Mashburn's contract, we'd have to take a contract from the Sonics to make it match. It's hard to imagine who, since we have no idea where Radman's contract will start off. It's going to be interesting. With the Sonics, I'm not sure if they'd choose Willie Green over Flip Murray who they already have, if they're looking for a Ray Allen replacement.


----------



## thegza

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



> 3.)Raja Bell, SG/SF, Jazz
> Raja really broke into the NBA, on the 2000-01 76ers team that won the Eastern Conference title as a signing right before the end of the season. Raja Bell would be a great fit for the Sixers, he could step right in and take over as the starting SG. Raja Bell shot 40% from three last season, and averaged a career high 12.3 PPG in 28 minutes per. Moving Iggy to SF, this duo would give the Sixers an intriguing defensive look. Going after Raja would be a real smart move for the 76ers.


This is the move that I find most interesting, smart and likely for the 76ers.

Raja Bell was great back in the run and complimented Iverson on defense very well. One of the toughest players on the defensive side of the ball, he brings you a back-court alongside AI that'll hold their own and somewhat prevent penetration. I like his versatility and the improvement he's shown on offense, so his all-around game would be great. This move improves your bench, and would take some pressure off Kyle Korver's back.

As for Radmanovic, I'm not as sold on him as some others are, sorry.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Its interesting that we brought Raja Bell and Bruce Bowen into the league, two terrific defenders. 

I like Raja but Im not sure if Id like him on our team. I think he fits more of a Jazz team then he does here in Philly. I swear our team is hard to compare to anyones just because of AI. There are other offenses around the league that revolve around individuals, Lebron, Kobe, etc. But still they are often posting and have a different attack style. Allen's style is so unique that it makes it difficult to predict how any player would play in the system. I think of the players mentioned above, Rad Vlad would fit the best (figures hes the best player). 

I think his style fits Allen just because he can shoot, and has the right size to play. 

Its tough with this cap though, we really dont have money on our side. 

Kwame and Samuel would be an insanely athletic frontcourt, but I think they are a little to raw to play together. I must say, a lineup with AI, Iggy, CW, Kwame, and Sammy would definitely be like something Id make in a video game, but I just dont see it doing well in real life.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I think green and elson are headed to the wolves.... I would think it would be very hard to keep korver, dalembert, and vlad in here. Good luck with that.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



sheefo13 said:


> I think green and elson are headed to the wolves.... I would think it would be very hard to keep korver, dalembert, and vlad in here. Good luck with that.


 Well for the Timberwolves to get Green they'd have to give him an offer the Sixers wouldn't match, since the Sixers can match any offer he gets up to the value of the MLE.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Kwame Brown and Raja Bell are the two players I'm really interested in among those mentioned. 

Kwame is still young and he's big and strong and ahtletic as hell, if he could get his head straight then I'm sure whichever team gets him will be getting their money's worth. It's a big risk, but one that pays off big if he plays to potential. 

Raja Bell is a tough defensive player with a nice shot. He would help us out immediately and could probably start at small forward for us. I've wanted him back for a while now, I hope we can snag him up for a reasonable price.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I think there are some other free agent possibilities that are less coveted throughout the league but still useful.








*Demarr Johnson (Unrestricted)* He's tall, long and athletic. Underrated defender with a decent shot. He would provide good minutes off the bench or maybe even start for us. Probably wouldn't cost the entire mid level exception.








*Gerald Wallace (Unstricted)* He's young and athletic as hell, he would be a nice backup for a team with little athleticism at the small forward position. He will need work on his shot as well as defense, but has plenty of room to grow. Will probably be available for less than the mid level exception as well.








*Marko Jaric (Restricted)
* Can play multiple positions, point guard, shooting guard and small forward. Limited athleticisim, but smart player with good defense and shooting ability. Might cost the entire mid level exception or possibly more.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



Kunlun said:


> I think there are some other free agent possibilities that are less coveted throughout the league but still useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Unstricted)* He's young and athletic as hell, he would be a nice backup for a team with little athleticism at the small forward position. He will need work on his shot as well as defense, but has plenty of room to grow. Will probably be available for less than the mid level exception as well.


If Gerald Wallace couldn't breakout with an expansion team, then I don't expect him to do that much now. He had all yr to work on his shot and it didn't happen. So, I would only offer him back-up /bench $$. 

Who are the other 2 guys on the outside - no names?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



Kunlun said:


> *(Unrestricted)* He's tall, long and athletic. Underrated defender with a decent shot. He would provide good minutes off the bench or maybe even start for us. Probably wouldn't cost the entire mid level exception.


I'd consider it, he'd be good as an energy guy off the bench, and someone else who can run the break with Iverson. He's extremely athletic especially considering he just got in the car wreck a few years ago. I wouldn't happy with him starting on us, Korver's a more legit offensive threat.



> *(Unstricted)* He's young and athletic as hell, he would be a nice backup for a team with little athleticism at the small forward position. He will need work on his shot as well as defense, but has plenty of room to grow. Will probably be available for less than the mid level exception as well.


No way, no how. Looks like the Sixers really lucked up with the Kings drafting Wallace, didn't we? Instead of him, we ended up picking up Samuel Dalembert. He's athletic, would be good running the break, I'd rather have someone else instead of him.



> *(Restricted)
> * Can play multiple positions, point guard, shooting guard and small forward. Limited athleticisim, but smart player with good defense and shooting ability. Might cost the entire mid level exception or possibly more.


I wouldn't be shocked if the Sixers look into Marko Jaric, but I don't want him. I don't really think he'd fit what the Sixers want to do.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



alleninsf said:


> Who are the other 2 guys on the outside - no names?


Sorry, I just added the names. They are DeMarr Johnson of the Nuggets and Marko Jaric of the Clippers.


----------



## dcrono3

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I really like Brown, I think he can break out and fullfil at least some of his potential if he leaves the Wizards. Bell sounds like a nice replacement if Green leaves, but I would prefer Green to Bell. I actually like Jaric a lot, as he can shoot the 3 and he is a tall PG to compliment AI. 

Would you like to have Korver start or come off the bench and shoot 3's? I think I would like to have him as a bench player who plays ~25 minutes a game. Let him come in to shoot the 3 and make hustle plays, but don't leave him in too long. I think that one reason Korver's 3s cooled down near the end of the season was fatigue.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Anyone want anything to do with Eddie Griffin? He's still young and full of potential. He seems to have gotten himself together in Minnesota and is playing well. We could use another big man that can rebound and block shots and he might want to come home to Philly. He would probably come for less than the mid level so it could be a big payoff if he lives up to his potential. Not sure if he's a restricted free agent or not though, anyone know?


----------



## mellow-dramatik

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

raja bell would be sick so to eddie griffin........korver back to the bench n start bell at SG ....get rid of green


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Donyell Marshall to start at SF, bench Korver..start Iggy at the 2.

Sign backup PF for Webber in the mold of Etan Thomas. Or maybe resign RR if he can drop weight and learn how to shoot consistently again. 'Yell could also play the 4 to backup CWebb when Korver is on the floor.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



SixersFan said:


> Donyell Marshall to start at SF, bench Korver..start Iggy at the 2.
> 
> Sign backup PF for Webber in the mold of Etan Thomas. Or maybe resign RR if he can drop weight and learn how to shoot consistently again. 'Yell could also play the 4 to backup CWebb when Korver is on the floor.


I'm not sure if Donyell can play small forward for extended minutes. He's a bit slow and he doesn't have the handles for it.

I really do not want to see Rodney back on this team next season. He's too old to improve anymore, it's pretty much the end of his career.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I just want to know your opinions on this man right here for the mid level.










Yay or Nay?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Nay.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Nay.


Hahaha, I thought that would be the popular response. But, for maybe less than the mid level he could provide a nice veteran scorer for us maybe off the bench. Of course I would only be willing to accept him if he gets his head straight.


----------



## Dizmatic

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Nay - Sprewell is done.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

HeLL nay!


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



Kunlun said:


> Hahaha, I thought that would be the popular response. But, for maybe less than the mid level he could provide a nice veteran scorer for us maybe off the bench. Of course I would only be willing to accept him if he gets his head straight.


He wouldn't play for that, remember...


He has kids to feed!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Going over some of the names brought up in this thread:

*Raja Bell*


> Interest from various NBA teams in Jazz guard Raja Bell, a free agent this offseason, is beginning to leak. According to the Chicago area's suburban Arlington Heights Daily Herald, "Bell is probably the best fit for the Bulls among unrestricted free agents, and he's likely to get a call this summer." Multiple newspapers covering the Nets also have reported New Jersey is likely to pursue Bell.


LINK

*Francisco Elson*


> ELSON TO STAY: Vandeweghe said the Nuggets will pick up the team contract option this summer for center Francisco Elson.
> 
> Elson has a non-guaranteed deal worth $695,046, or more if the minimums change. Vandeweghe is pleased with Elson's development.


LINK

*Kwame Brown*


> Ernie Grunfeld initiated the rehabilitation process of Kwame Brown yesterday, if only because it promises to benefit the Wizards this summer.
> Grunfeld noted the obvious with Brown: He is a 7-footer who is athletic. Then he put Brown's potential suitors on notice.
> "There is a possibility that he will be back with us next season," Grunfeld said.
> Later, Grunfeld said, "Time heals a lot of wounds. Everybody deserves a second chance. Time will tell what direction we'll go as a franchise."
> Grunfeld is waiting on the other 29 NBA teams to measure just how committed he is to Brown, the No. 1 pick overall in the 2001 draft who quit on his team in the first round of the playoffs this month.
> For now, Grunfeld is obligated to talk up the possibilities of the 23-year-old product of Glynn Academy in Brunswick, Ga.
> Grunfeld is not about to let Brown, a restricted free agent, jump to another team without receiving worthwhile compensation from the competing party.
> Grunfeld only can hope that three or four teams line up in hot pursuit of Brown, which, in effect, would increase the likelihood of the Wizards landing a viable frontcourt player in return.


LINK

*Steve Blake*


> "I'm going to look everywhere," said Blake, who averaged 5.3 points and 2.3 assists in two seasons. "I'm going to try to find a situation for myself that is going to benefit me, try to find a team where I know I can be successful and win games and go from here."
> Foot and ankle injuries limited Blake to just 44 games this season after appearing in 75 as a rookie. Wizards coach Eddie Jordan hoped Blake would play substantial minutes this season after a productive summer.
> Because Blake is a restricted free agent, the Wizards can match any offer he receives.


LINK


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Now that we have a new head coach who do you think Mo Cheeks will be going after in the free agency this year? 

I'm hoping he brings in DeMarr Johnson and Eddie Griffin. They are both long, athletic role players and they are young and still improving.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I'd take Dermarr Johnson for cheap, but stay away from Eddie Griffin for as talented as he is, he's a one dimensional player.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'd take Dermarr Johnson for cheap, but stay away from Eddie Griffin for as talented as he is, he's a one dimensional player.


Eddie isn't one dimensional, he can hit jumpers and even shoots threes pretty well. He can rebound and block shots well and runs the floor, his defense isn't too bad either.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

I really would like to see Jannero Pargo on our team, he can hit the three and would provide a spark off the bench. I'm pretty sure Chicago will hold on to him though, especially since he looked good in limited time during the end of the season.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



Kunlun said:


> Eddie isn't one dimensional, he can hit jumpers and even shoots threes pretty well. He can rebound and block shots well and runs the floor, his defense isn't too bad either.


 Actually I'd rather that Eddie if he came here never even attempted three's...his shot mechanics are very very bad. He is however a great athelete, good defender and solid low post scorer. These are all things Philly could use.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Nice suggestions, but keep in mind how these players will fit in playing with AI. I think if we keep Willie Green, he will see new life under Mo Cheeks.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'd take Dermarr Johnson for cheap, but stay away from Eddie Griffin for as talented as he is, he's a one dimensional player.





Kunlun said:


> Eddie isn't one dimensional, he can hit jumpers and even shoots threes pretty well. He can rebound and block shots well and runs the floor, his defense isn't too bad either.


Im with Kunlun on this one. One demensional in what way? Offensively maybe he has become but hes still a 3 point shooter who rebounds and blocks shots. Also lets not forget he played most of the season overweight. He never really got into tip top playing shape and after a productive season and he knows its money out there to make for himself, I personally think you will see a more agressive Eddie Griffin next year.


----------



## Timmons

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

What happened to Willie Green? He was pretty hyped up last season and this year he seemed delegated to the bench.

And 6er fans stop trying to steal my Nuggets! DerMarr needs to be resigned by Denver. K-Mart and him have a great friendship from their College days. Nice to see so many of you big on Elson. I'm glad we picked him up for at least one more season. He can play ball when he gets a chance. His jumper has improved since he started with the NUGS two years ago. 

I say let Korver go. Rad is a similar type of player, but he has some inside game and a little D at the 3 or 4. If ya'll can resign Dalembert (who PHX may go after along with Atlanta & others) and get Rad your team will be much improved. 

I like the threads on this page. Stay away from DerMarr. :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*



thetobin73 said:


> What happened to Willie Green? He was pretty hyped up last season and this year he seemed delegated to the bench.


Willie was around, but O'Brien didn't like playing him especially with Iverson on the floor at the same time. We all disapproved of the move and eventually that decision O'Brien made along with many others caused his downfall and his firing.



> I say let Korver go. Rad is a similar type of player, but he has some inside game and a little D at the 3 or 4. If ya'll can resign Dalembert (who PHX may go after along with Atlanta & others) and get Rad your team will be much improved.
> 
> I like the threads on this page. Stay away from DerMarr. :cheers:


If we let Korver go then we will have even less NBA caliber players on the team, players that we are seriously lacking. We can sign Korver back for the mid level and still have a shot at sigining Radmanovic so we should secure him first before taking a risk and letting him go and just putting our hopes in Radmanovic's decision who's bound to get many offers.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Free Agents that could fit in Philly*

Now that the draft is over with and we've taken Louis Williams we should look more into free agency. Obviously Williams isn't going to contribute right away next season so we are going to have to look for help elsewhere. Maybe we could pick up some undrafted players like Jawad Williams, John Gilchrist etc.


----------



## SixersFan3

*Sixers in Free Angecy*

Can anyone tell me who they are looking to get? I mean actual names not just like well no big names because they only have the MLE.


----------



## SixersFan3

*Can Sixers get Mobley*

I think Mobley would be a great fit in the Sixers offense. He plays alright defense and it would move Korver as a shooter coming off the bench and it would move Igoudala to SF. Think it would work? We could sign him for the MLE right?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Can Sixers get Mobley*

It wouldn't be the worst move. Mobley combined with Iguodala would make a nice defensive pair, and if Mobley could play with Francis he could play with Iverson. The thing that worries me is if there's enough basketballs to go around to keep everyone happy. If the Sixers got Cat, that would make it Iverson, Webber, and Mobley who need to ball to be effective offensively.

The question is, would he come here to make less money than he made in Sacramento?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Sixers in Free Angecy*

I made this post a while back, but it's still relevant.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=164859

The only one of those guys who aren't available right now is Raja Bell since he's going to go to Phoenix.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: Can Sixers get Mobley*

I can't see us getting Mobley for just the MLE, I figure he wants much more than that.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Can Sixers get Mobley*

He just opted out of a 6 mil a year contract, I highly doubt he'll go for what we can offer with the MLE.

Besides, picking up another guard when the team needs more inside presence would be stupid.


----------



## Vermillion

*Re: Can Sixers get Mobley*

He'll probably go to Denver.


----------



## SixersFan3

*Sixers Target with MLE*

Who are the sixers targeting with the MLE I mean i read on this one site antoine walker and other good players like cuttino mobley are asking for the MLE so why can't we get them with our MLE?


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Sixers Target with MLE*

Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall are the two I've been reading the most about.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Target with MLE*

I'm not sure who the Sixers are targeting specifically, but I hope we are taking looks at some small forwards and maybe point forwards like Marko Jaric.


----------



## Kunlun

*Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*



> While re-signing their own free agents Samuel Dalembert, Kyle Korver and Willie Green remains the team's priority, the Phil Jasner of the Philadelphia Daily News writes that the team is hoping for some new additions as well.
> 
> GM Billy King has already sent out feelers to the likes of Stromile Swift and Donyell Marshall, who seemingly appear to be on every team's list, the target list is quite large.
> 
> A partial list of their targets includes: Boston's Antoine Walker, Miami's Christian Laettner, Seattle's Vitaly Potapenko, and Indiana's Dale Davis, all unrestricted, plus Washington's Kwame Brown, who is restricted.
> 
> But the Sixers' resources are limited: As a capped team, they have their midlevel exception, which is expected to be about $5 million. The hope, apparently, is to use that and a lower-level exception, probably worth more than $1.5 million, to add a couple of pieces on short-term deals.
> 
> "They've called about parameters, to show interest, to do the initial stuff," said Andy Miller, agent for Swift and Marshall. "It has not gone beyond that stage [with my clients]. They have three issues that will dictate where they go from there."
> 
> The Sixers made their interest in Marshall, an excellent perimeter shooter, perfectly clear at the trade deadline during the season. King acknowledged at the time that their discussions with the Raptors were very serious. The Raptors, though, refused to budge.


Link


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*

I hope there's more to that list than they mentioned. Only guy they mentioned there that I would be interested in is Kwame Brown and Donyell Marshall (as long as it's a short length).


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*

I like Kwame as most of you know and would love to have him here


----------



## lafever8

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*



BEEZ said:


> I like Kwame as most of you know and would love to have him here


i don't think we'll have enough $ to sign kwame.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*

We need a starting SF, I don't see a SF in that list.


----------



## Mattjb34

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*

Kwame's not going to sign for the mid-level exception. He's still got "potential" and some desperate team is going to pay him accordingly. My guess is the Hawks if they don't land one of the Bull's big men and Sammy's offer is matched. Hawks have tons of cap room and no big men.


----------



## Mattjb34

*Bobby Simmons for the Mid-Level Exception*

Bobby Simmons would be the perfect fit for this team. He's built like George Lynch but shoots the ball much more efficently. He defends reasonably well, not a stud or a bum. I think with Donyell Marshall out there, Bobby could slip through b/c he isn't as proven and played for the Clippers last year which usually don't command a whole lot of attention.


----------



## SixersFan3

*Stromile Swift*

If we get Swift can he play SF or is he a PF?


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: Stromile Swift*



SixersFan3 said:


> If we get Swift can he play SF or is he a PF?


He's a PF. I wouldn't want him, he's another John Salmons type "potential" player. Hasn't improved much since his rookie year, doesn't bring much to the table consistently.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*

One guy I would like to see us target is Eddie Griffin, but he's not on that list. Eddie would be coming home and he would fill a need for us, the small forward/power forward position. He can shoot, rebound and block shots and he's loaded with potential. I hope we can contact him soon because I have a feeling quite a few teams will be after him.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Bobby Simmons for the Mid-Level Exception*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't he a restricted free agent and I think the Clippers would match a mid level offer that Simmons signs with anyone.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Stromile Swift*

If we got Swift he would be playing power forward and some center for us. He's actually a bit undersized for both positions, but he's athletic as hell so it makes up for the lack of size and height.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Bobby Simmons for the Mid-Level Exception*

Simmons is unrestricted, and I think if we offered him the MLE he'd probably just go back to the Clippers.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*



Kunlun said:


> One guy I would like to see us target is Eddie Griffin, but he's not on that list. Eddie would be coming home and he would fill a need for us, the small forward/power forward position. He can shoot, rebound and block shots and he's loaded with potential. I hope we can contact him soon because I have a feeling quite a few teams will be after him.


 He wont be coming back home anytime soon. Hes as far away from his leech mother, and brother's(R.I.P) family as possible


----------



## dcrono3

*Re: Stromile Swift*

I want him. He is an athletic big-man who can rebound and block shots. He is sort of lke the opposite of Marc Jackson. I would feel safe with Swift and Jackson backing up Webber and Dalembert. Problem is, I'm not sure he would come here if we keep Dalembert, as he would most likely be a back-up again.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: Stromile Swift*

Swift isn't a SF

He's an energy player, and although a frontline of Iggy/Stro/Dalembert might sound tempting, front office's gotta go for a player who can keep up with Iverson AND create for himself inside.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*

I'm not sure Philly needs another shot blocker, unless Sammy D leaves
If Dalembert stays, Sixers should go and get a low post scorer
(Who? No idea. But I'm just sayin)


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Sixers Begin Mulling Potential Additions*



WTChan said:


> I'm not sure Philly needs another shot blocker, unless Sammy D leaves
> If Dalembert stays, Sixers should go and get a low post scorer
> (Who? No idea. But I'm just sayin)


You can never have too many shot blockers, especially ones with upside and other useful skills. There's no low post scorer on the market except for Curry and Ilgauskus, both of which are going to demand more than the mid level exception.


----------



## Kunlun

*Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*



> Free-agent forward Eddie Griffin was in jail Thursday for violating his probation, a court official said.
> 
> Griffin, on probation after pleading guilty in a 2003 assault case, was listed as a witness in a disturbance at a club in Houston on Wednesday, state district court coordinator Virginia Cerda said. It was a violation of his probation because he was "consorting with disreputable people'' at a compromising time of day, Cerda said.
> 
> Griffin's attorney, Rusty Harbin, said Griffin went to a nightclub to pick up a friend and an altercation broke out. Griffin was not involved in the altercation and was not drinking at the time, according to Harbin and a police report that listed Griffin as a witness.
> 
> "Eddie has made a lot of mistakes and Eddie has had a lot of problems in his life, but this is not something he created at all,'' Harbin said.
> 
> Harbin said that Griffin was being harassed by two men who were arrested at the scene.
> 
> "He's a great kid, totally still under control, and is going to make somebody a great ball player,'' Harbin said.
> 
> Griffin chose a 15-day sentence for the violation rather than going to a hearing that could have resulted in a harsher punishment. He was jailed Wednesday and will get out July 20, a spokeswoman at the Harris County Jail said Thursday.


This will probably lower his stock and maybe we could make a good run for him. The question is do we want him with his criminal history?

Link


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*



Kunlun said:


> This will probably lower his stock and maybe we could make a good run for him. The question is do we want him with his criminal history?
> 
> Link


 It clearly says he did nothing wrong so why is his past an issue?


----------



## SixersFan3

*Udonis Haslem*

On most website they say Udonis Haslem would not be signing for more than the MLE so why aren't the sixers looking at him? He averaged last year like 11 points and 9 rebounds. Since we are going after a big guy most likely for the MLE I think Haslem would be a great pick up. He seemed like a great inside scored and rebounder.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Udonis Haslem*

Probally because he was born, rasied, and schooled in Miami so they will resign him if they offer the MLE. The only way to get him is to offer him more then the MLE or if Miami doesn't give it to him.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Udonis Haslem*

Yeah, he said recently that he'd stay in Miami for less money.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*



BEEZ said:


> It clearly says he did nothing wrong so why is his past an issue?


Just the fact that he went to jail again.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

Going back over our all the names we mentioned in this thread that people were interested in looking at as free agents. The players aren't ranked, it's just going by the order they were mentioned.

1.)Vladimir Radmanovic 
STATUS: Restricted Free Agent

He's currently looking for a deal anywhere from 5 years 30 million to 6 years 90 million, which is a huge gap. He wants to start somewhere, but the Sonics hold the right to match any offer he gets. The question is whether or not Seattle would be willing to do that with Rashard Lewis in place as the starting SF, and Nick Collison most likely as their PF of the future. The most likely outcome is sign and trade.

2.)Kwame Brown
STATUS: Traded to Los Angeles Lakers

Coming into free agency, one thing was obvious Kwame Brown wasn't going to return to play for the Washington Wizards. He had two options sign for the MLE as a free agency, or be shipped to another team in a sign and trade. Well it looks like he was sent packing to Los Angeles alongside Laron Profit (camp cut) in exchange for Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins. The Lakers signed Kwame to a two year deal, with the third year a team option the numbers of the deal are unknown. Kwame is getting a chance to revive his career, or else he'll go down as one of the colossal busts in the history of the NBA draft.

3.)Raja Bell
STATUS: Agreed to terms with Phoenix Suns

It didn't take Raja Bell long to decide where he wanted to go, on July 1st it was announced that Bell was going to sign with the Phoenix Suns. The deal he signed is believed to be a four or five year deal, exact terms aren't known. After the Jim Jackson trade at the deadline the Suns had an extremely weak bench, which was exposed even further when Joe Johnson wasn't available to play in the beginning of the Spurs series. Raja Bell from day one will be able to play both the SG, and SF spots and provide much needed perimeter defense to the Suns.

4.)Francisco Elson
STATUS: Option picked up by Nuggets

Francisco Elson signed to a low level three year deal when coming over to the NBA, and the Nuggets had a very inexpensive team option to pick up for the 2005-06 season. He completes a four headed monster of a front court in Denver that features Marcus Camby, Kenyon Martin and Nene. Behind the likes of those guys, Francisco Elson is not expected to see many minutes for another season.

5.)Steve Blake
STATUS: Restricted Free Agent

With the acquisition of Chucky Atkins, it appears that the Washington Wizards have found their reserve three point shooting PG to replace Steve Blake. Early reports had Steve Blake going back to his hometown to play for the Heat, but with several higher ranked point guards still on the market he might wait sometime before his name is called. The past two seasons the Heat have found inexpensive PGs who were capable of draining the three, could Blake be the next in the line?

6.)Dermarr Johnson
STATUS: Free Agent

After a life threating car accident, Dermarr Johnson has returned and is one of the more athletic players in the NBA. With Voshon Lenard's option picked up by the Denver Nuggets, and the drafting of Julius Hodge, one must wonder if there will be room on the Nuggets roster to afford Johnson some playing time. Johnson's ability to run the court and finish would be valuable, and he could be a high reward low risk type acquisition depending on the payday he receives. He put up a respectable 7 points, 2 rebounds, and 1 assist in 17 minutes.

7.)Gerald Wallace
STATUS: Restricted Free Agent

Last season Gerald Wallace proved that just because you don't get minutes on a good team doesn't mean you'll blow up on a bad team. Despite his athleticism, Wallace is an average NBA player who doesn't have much of a jump shot. The Bobcats extended the qualifying offer to him this offseason, so they have the right to match any offer he gets. With the acquisition of PG Raymond Felton, the Bobcats could look to run more allowing Wallace do what he does best, finish on the break.

8.)Marko Jaric
STATUS: Restricted Free Agent

Jaric is a player who has piqued the interest of plenty of teams on the free agency market, including the afformentioned Denver Nuggets. At 6'7, Jaric has the ability to play point guard in stretches, having a respectable 3-to-1 Assist/TO ratio. The apparent flaws with Marko were his low shooting percentage, his career high was 41%, and his injury history, he's missed at least 16 games in every year of his career. Just because he can handle the rock doesn't mean he can play PG full time, as he's prone to force things offensively.

9.)Eddie Griffin
STATUS: Free Agent

After being arrested for violating his parole, for being in the parking lot of a strip club, the interest in Griffin around the league is low. Griffin made his return to the league last year with the Timberwolves, and was a spark when he arrived showing his proven three point stroke, the major fault in his game is that he becomes enamored with shooting from the perimeter not using his God given talents and athleticism. Was effective as a player off the bench for the T-Wolves, as he played his way back into shape. Rumor has it upon release from prison, he'll be signed to a contract with Minnesota that'll pay him $5 million per season.

10.)Donyell Marshall
STATUS: Free Agent

The Reading, PA native made a killing against the 76ers last season making it rain from three point range, Billy King was so enamored with Marshall he tried making a trade at the deadline to acquire him but he was turned down. Marshall isn't what they call a hard nosed player, but his three point ability makes him an attractive target for many teams in the league. The two teams that are believed to be in the lead for his services are the Nets and Heat, it is also believed that the Chicago Bulls have showed some interest in him.

11.)Latrell Sprewell
STATUS: Free Agent

A season removed from turning down a $10 million per year deal because he needed to feed his kids, Latrell Sprewell noticed that maybe $10 million does go a lot longer than he thought.. when no one else is interested. Sprewell aging, and obviously not the player he used to be, look for Sprewell to go sign a much smaller contract because the market isn't exactly hot for him.

12.)Jannero Pargo
STATUS: Restricted Free Agent

If there's on thing Jannero Pargo can do, it's put up shots, he starred late in the season for the Chicago Bulls as the fourth head of the back court rotation the Bulls used after Luol Deng suffered a season ending injury. He also stepped up huge in game five of their first round series Vs the Wizards, helping them rally only to be crushed by a Gilbert Arenas game winner, averaged 10 points in that same series. Pargo isn't a starter, and often times plays out of control, would be a nice fit somewhere as an energy player off the bench.

13.)Cuttino Mobley
STATUS: Agreed to terms with the Clippers

And one of the more surprising moves of the offseason, Donald Sterling and the Clippers opened their pocketbooks by coming to terms with Cuttino Mobley. The move saved the Clippers, as things were looking bleak after the loss of Bobby Simmons to the Milwaukee Bucks. Mobley will start at SG, next to sophmore sensation Shaun Livingston, and allowing Corey Maggette to play his more natural SF spot. For years he was Steve Francis' partner and crime, but now he gets a bigger role on a team that's hoping to make the playoffs for the first time in almost a decade. His scoring ability will definitely be an asset the Clippers were desperate for going into this offseason. He reportedly came to terms with the Clips on a deal that pays $42 million over 5 years.

14.)Bobby Simmons
STATUS: Agreed to terms with the Milwaukee Bucks

Sometimes, the good guy does win in the end. Bobby Simmons once a favorite of Michael Jordan's found himself out of the league, and playing in the NBDL humbling the DePaul grad. If his experience in the NBDL did anything, it showed how committed Bobby Simmons was to making himself a better player. You'll be hard pressed to find a player who works harder on the floor than Simmons, who makes a living playing the game the right way. He's also worked hard and developed a reliable mid-range game, to go along with his solid defensive game. Simmons, last year's Most Improved Player, signed a 5 year $47 million contract with the Milwaukee Bucks where he'll play alongside returning PG TJ Ford, former All-Star Michael Redd, and #1 draft pick Andrew Bogut as the Bucks will look to run and return to the Playoffs.

15.)Stromile Swift
STATUS: Free Agent

Hailing from Love Shaq University, much more was expected from Swift when he was drafted. Stromile Swift for his size is one of the more athletic players in the league, but throughout his career he hasn't be able to crack the starting lineup for the Grizzlies due to the presence of Pau Gasol. Took the qualifying offer last season to get out of Memphis, and that move could end up being financially rewarding for him as the Rockets, and Nets are believed to be very interested in him, and any deal will most likely come as a result of a sign and trade. Early reports are setting the market for Swift at $10 million per.

16.)Udonis Haslem
STATUS: Agreed to terms with the Heat.

Another hardworking player, upon graduating from Florida he went undrafted and ended up spending a season playing in Europe. He returned and came off the bench during the Heat's exciting run from 0-7 to a second round loss in six games to the Pacers. Udonis Haslem proved that he was a capable starting PF in this league while playing next to Shaquille O'Neal. A solid defender, and rebounder, Udonis Haslem has a nice stroke from mid-range which makes him the perfect compliment to O'Neal. Also does all the little things asked to help his team win. With other teams willing to offer more money, Haslem decided to stay loyal agreeing to a 5 year contract worth $33 million.


Now here's a list of guys who we didn't mention who would be worth a look (no order)..

Reggie Evans (Sonics) - Restricted 
Peja Drobnjak (Hawks
Malik Allen (Bobcats) 
Clifford Robinson (Nets) 
Andrew DeClercq (Magic)
Matt Barnes (Sixers)
Steven Hunter (Suns)
Nikoloz Tskitishvili (Warriors)
Darius Songaila (Kings) - Restricted
Dale Davis (Pacers)
James Jones (Pacers) - Restricted
Zeljko Rebracca (Clippers)
Damien Wilkins (Sonics) - Restricted


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

I think James Jones would be a great fit for us at the small forward. In all the 10 games where he recieved 30+ minutes, he averaged 11.9 ppg/6.1 rpg/1.6 apg/1.2 spg/0.5 bpg with 2.7 threes a game, which is pretty similar to our own Kyle Korver. A statline that you may find more important, is the stretch of 6 games where he was a starter after the Pacers' suspensions. He averaged 15.7 ppg/6.8 rpg/1.7 apg/1.2 spg/0.5 bpg with 3.3 threes per game, but on top of that, had two double doubles within those 6 games. If we could pick up James Jones, and have him and Kyle split the minutes at the 3 spot, neither would have to play extensive minutes and we could keep a 3-point threat on the floor at all times. Also, both Kyle and James are good rebounders, with James being a better one. James can also run the floor and finish or trail and hit the three. I'll try and get a Pacers fan point of view on this because they will have seen him much more than I have.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Both James Jones and Wilkins would be nice at the 3 spot.


----------



## SixersFan3

I'd really like to have Demarr Johnson but im not really sure about his defense. Anyone know how it is?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

Johnson has gifts to be a good defensive player (long arms, quickness). But when I watched him on the Hawks he just didnt seem to do it. Now since his return he is a completely different player, and he may have had a wakeup call which injected hussle into his blood. The Nuggets board may be a better place to ask.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Nikoloz Tskitishvili (Warriors)


I think we should go after this guy, he's still young and he's full of potential.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

last season one of the weeks points in philly team was the D but this year i dont know if we can get one good D player for less money in the FA and could easily fit in the Sixers team i would like to hear if anyone thing a player who have a good offensive and D game and we can get.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

I was thinking of Tskitishvili too but then I read he was on the TWolves summer league team and was putting up good numbers, so he'll probably end up signing in Minnesota.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

Given the circumstances I see James Jones as The player to go after basically due to his size and stature and the way he plays the 3, He reminds me of Kyle Korver only he's a little more consistant and has a complete offensive game.

Donyell Marshall wants to win people not lose, and we aren't exactly in a situation to make the ECF like *snap* However the Nets, Miami Heat are, it ain't the chit ching just the talent flat out period.

The Youth of this man Nikoloz Tskitishvili is good enough reason to go after him is it not? Or Perhaps the fact that he shoots 44 percent in the Summer league, and 42 percent Last year good enough?

Or how about the fact that he shoots 24 percent from 3 point range (Like anyone gets 30 these days), and is 7 foot?

In other words he is a very talented player that can play 4 positions, and is very Athletic, I like him and I like what he has done for the Warrior basketball team, and I think he alone with James Jones are completely affordable and both would really help this basketball team in terms of the depth and putting Kyle Korver on the bench.

Dale Davis still has it people, really? Yes indeed he does after averaging 8.6 ppg and 6.5 rebounds coming off the bench for Indiana, he was a major reason they went to the ECSF (That would be eastern conference semi finals for the dummies here) And when he started those Numbers turned into double double figure.

(13.5 ppg and 10.1 Rpg), He isn't the greatest player who is?

But he's still an amazing contributor, and gives us something we didn't couldn't have this year Depth, but also his defense is godly overated (3 blocks per game with Indiana) He's a complete package center wise and a domiant threat and would be very easily affordable, I'd like to see these players that are known as "affordable" in my statement in 76er uniforms.

There size and there talent that they posses Allows us to fill holes at 3 positions (Power Forward Small forward and Center), there very affordable and that's what makes these 3 free agents in my view the ones to catch.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

But Donyell Marshall's first option is supposedly Washington, and I wouldn't say that they're a lock to get to the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

How about Alanzo Mourning? He's 6'10, a shot blocker, scores fairly well and would be a great addition to the Basketball team, there are rumors that say if he is NOT starting with the Miami Heat, He'll sign with some other team, I'd like to have him.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

But he wouldn't start here either, especially if Dalembert recieves the big contract he's rumored to get.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

Stromile Swift came to terms with the Rockets on a five year deal worth between $28 and $32 million. Compared to what other people are getting this is a respectable deal, now will his production go up with added minutes?

A guy I forgot to mention was Othella Harrington, he played well for the Bulls last season when he was forced into more minutes after Curry's heart ailment. Solid rebounder, not a tremendous defender, but does he ever have a sweet stroke from mid-range. He also played with Iverson in Georgetown, so maybe that means something?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

I wouldn't mind having him backing up Webber. He really was solid when taking over the starting spot for Curry, and Paxson hasn't said anything on re-signing him.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

Yes, it means you get a vet that'll be thinking 96' when it's 05' 9 years from that time!

Don't you think Philadelphia will get over this 'oh this guy played with ai pair them up and we have a title' speech?

If we're ever going to bulid a world championship based on Allen Iverson, and Chris Webber we're going to have to focus on some little things.

Now yes it's important to have skill, but should we focus on just skill or the players' desire, don't forget Maurice cheeks was under Larry Brown's wing.

I project he will bring back that style of play, this may mean you have to break down this 3 point (somewhat) shooting basketball team just a bit and get roleplayers, Maybe a Robert Tractor Trayler, Othella would fit into the catagory as an energy guy but because Maurice cheeks likes to impress the fans to keep the gm and the team happy, fans such as (no offense) you PhillyPhantic would want him starting at somepoint, that shouldn't be his role should he join the 76ers.

What we need now is roleplayers, we need guys like Zendon Hamiltion (If no one remembers him then I'm heartbroken he reminded me so much of Ratliff), Guys like Motombo, we need to fill out our Roster, With Bench/roleplayers, hard working players that understand that this is what it takes to win a world championship.

At worse we may have to add more Energy players then Roleplayers but I'm confident cheeks can add that element of Role into guys like Harrington's style of play.

We've got to prepare for Maurice cheeks because he's been doing almost everything for us for this basketball team, consistantly contacting among the world's elite Coaching staff, yet we aren't buliding a squad that will fit under them.

This needs to be our off-season, not 'oh this guy played with Iverson lets sign him to win a title'.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

There's no way PhillayPhanatic or anyone thinks Othella Harrington would start for us. And I don't think Phanatic was saying we should sign him just because he played with AI in college, he was saying that maybe that would help lure him to the Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yes, it means you get a vet that'll be thinking 96' when it's 05' 9 years from that time!
> 
> Don't you think Philadelphia will get over this 'oh this guy played with ai pair them up and we have a title' speech?
> 
> If we're ever going to bulid a world championship based on Allen Iverson, and Chris Webber we're going to have to focus on some little things.
> 
> Now yes it's important to have skill, but should we focus on just skill or the players' desire, don't forget Maurice cheeks was under Larry Brown's wing.
> 
> I project he will bring back that style of play, this may mean you have to break down this 3 point (somewhat) shooting basketball team just a bit and get roleplayers, Maybe a Robert Tractor Trayler, Othella would fit into the catagory as an energy guy but because Maurice cheeks likes to impress the fans to keep the gm and the team happy, fans such as (no offense) you PhillyPhantic would want him starting at somepoint, that shouldn't be his role should he join the 76ers.


:curse: 

Othella Harrington is a backup, who will come at low money, he played with Allen Iverson at Georgetown, since he's familiar with Iverson it could be something that could convince him to come to Philly. No one wants him to start, he couldn't start when he was in New York, so why would he start here with Chris Webber and Dalembert?

Make sense for a change. The Sixers have no front court depth outside of Marc Jackson, Michael Bradley, and possibly Shavlik Randolph, I'm sorry but that won't cut it. Also this move wouldn't make the Sixers a contender for the title (they'd need a miracle for that), it would however make them a better team. He's a roleplayer, no one is saying he's more than that.



> What we need now is roleplayers, we need guys like Zendon Hamiltion (If no one remembers him then I'm heartbroken he reminded me so much of Ratliff), Guys like Motombo, we need to fill out our Roster, With Bench/roleplayers, hard working players that understand that this is what it takes to win a world championship.


Again.. Othella Harrington is a hard working player, he is a roleplayer. Also how did Zendon Hamilton remind you of Theo Ratliff? Zendon Hamilton wasn't athletic, and wasn't a shot blocker.



> At worse we may have to add more Energy players then Roleplayers but I'm confident cheeks can add that element of Role into guys like Harrington's style of play.
> 
> We've got to prepare for Maurice cheeks because he's been doing almost everything for us for this basketball team, consistantly contacting among the world's elite Coaching staff, yet we aren't buliding a squad that will fit under them.
> 
> This needs to be our off-season, not 'oh this guy played with Iverson lets sign him to win a title'.


 :dead:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

I'll answer the questions in which you asked me first:

Zendon Hamilton did all the little things nessary to help out this basketball team, the very same with Theo ratliff although there roles are different in reserve and starter, they carry the very same 'i'll do whatever it takes to give these guys a lift' attitude, and if I'm not mistaken he was a big part of the reason why we came closer then we would've under Ayers to make the post-season.

Well his size of 6'8 allows him to compete for the 3 position, and knowing King is probable going to ask Maurice cheeks to use him in some 'special' type of form, the same way he made Jim O'brien start Dalembert, I believed we could've won 6 or 7 of those 18 missed game if Dalembert started but only barely, Marc Jackson did fit the role of guarding the inside quite well, at least body-wise not blocking wise, Body-wise Sammy wasn't experienced enough.

Oh and need I remind you if you fit Larry brown with a bunch of 'All-stars' and 'Crackheads' Like say the New York Knicks squad, or the Portland Trailblazer squad, You won't see that much success.

We need Roleplayers Energy players to fit this squad, I'm not going to sit here and say Harrington couldn't become a energy or a roleplayer or both, I'm just sitting here saying that some fans, or some people with no knowledge (Like Billy King) May want Othella to start and that may be a bad move for the sixers.

I have no arguements that Allen and Othella would be nice working together the times they can, but for now, we gotta leave all that 'maybe stuff' alone and concentrate on our bench.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*

There's NO WAY that anyone would want Harrington to start, no matter how stupid they were. We traded for an all-star PF in Chris Webber and I don't see him getting traded or heading to the bench anytime soon. And the discussion of Othella Harrington IS about our bench..


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Timberwolves' Griffin Jailed On Probation Violation*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Zendon Hamilton did all the little things nessary to help out this basketball team, the very same with Theo ratliff although there roles are different in reserve and starter, they carry the very same 'i'll do whatever it takes to give these guys a lift' attitude, and if I'm not mistaken he was a big part of the reason why we came closer then we would've under Ayers to make the post-season.


I'm sorry but the only thing that Zendon Hamilton and Theo Ratliff have in common is that they're black basketball players. Hamilton was more of a hustle player, who scrapped for everything, Theo was a shot blocking presence.



> We need Roleplayers Energy players to fit this squad, I'm not going to sit here and say Harrington couldn't become a energy or a roleplayer or both, I'm just sitting here saying that some fans, or some people with no knowledge (Like Billy King) May want Othella to start and that may be a bad move for the sixers.


What part of Othella Harrington is a roleplayer aren't you getting?



> I have no arguements that Allen and Othella would be nice working together the times they can, but for now, we gotta leave all that 'maybe stuff' alone and concentrate on our bench.


:sigh: If we didn't talk about "maybes" there'd be no reason for message boards.


----------



## Kunlun

*Tskitishvili Agrees To Deal With Wolves*



> The Timberwolves on Thursday agreed to a contract with free-agent forward Nikoloz Tskitishvili and have made offers to free-agent forwards Eddie Griffin and Mark Madsen.
> 
> Tskitishvili had 25 points and 10 rebounds last Friday in his summer league debut with the Wolves. He broke a bone in his right hand in his second game and will be out about four weeks. Terms of the contract were not disclosed.
> 
> "However they want to use me, they can use me," Tskitishvili said of his role with the Wolves during a phone interview. "I can do everything. I can be a rebounder. I can be a low post player if I work on my post moves more this summer. I can be a shooter. I'm ready for everything."
> 
> The Denver Nuggets picked Tskitishvili fifth overall in the 2002 NBA draft. He averaged three points and 11.9 minutes in his first three seasons. In February, Denver traded him to Golden State in a package that involved Eduardo Najera.
> 
> Tskitishvili, 7 feet, 225 pounds, is most well known for his shooting ability. He is only 22 years old, and the Wolves believe he has talent and potential. Rex Kalamian, who helped coach the Wolves' summer league team, spoke highly of Tskitishvili last week but said being consistent has been his biggest challenge.
> 
> "I really like all the coaches," Tskitishvili said. "It seemed like they really cared about me. I loved the way the fans were excited about me when I was playing there."


Looks like he won't be ending up here.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Tskitishvili Agrees To Deal With Wolves*

Who knows, if the Sixers had a summer league team they could've invited him to camp, and had the inside track.. oh well. :sigh:


----------

